# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا >  رسم بیضی

## NIMA_1981

سلام دوستان میشه بگید وقتی ۲ تا نقطه تو صفحه دارم چطوری میتونم از نقظه اول تا نقطه دوم یک بیضی بکشم

----------


## java.source.ir

> سلام دوستان میشه بگید وقتی ۲ تا نقطه تو صفحه دارم چطوری میتونم از نقظه اول تا نقطه دوم یک بیضی بکشم


Ellipse

The Ellipse2D class represents an ellipse defined by a bounding rectangle. The Ellipse2D.Float and Ellipse2D.Double subclasses specify an ellipse in float and double precision.
Ellipse is fully defined by a location, a width and a height. For example:

// draw Ellipse2D.Double
g2.draw(new Ellipse2D.Double(x, y,
                             rectwidth,
                             rectheight));

Arc

----------


## NIMA_1981

ممنون اما این بین ۲ نقطه نیست مثلا A(30,50) , B(30,80) O حالا ار نقطه اول تا نقطه دوم یک بیضی بکشه

----------


## java.source.ir

> ممنون اما این بین ۲ نقطه نیست مثلا A(30,50) , B(30,80) O حالا ار نقطه اول تا نقطه دوم یک بیضی بکشه


اون دو تا نقطه رو که تو مثالت آوردی نتیجه اش یک خط عمودی می شه که دلیلش هم کاملا روشنه اما به مثال زیر توجه کن:
می خوام یک بیضی بکشم که بین دو نقطه (5,10) و (50,60) باشه:

int x=5;
int y=10;
int z=50;
int w=60;

Ellipse2D.Double ellipse = new Ellipse2D.Double(x,y,z-x,w-y);

----------

